# Rare Wood only found in New Zealand



## Toni (Aug 15, 2010)

This is the rarest of rare woods only available in New Zealand My first LOOONG Clicker Pen. Nice kit!! Butch you were right!!


----------



## avbill (Aug 15, 2010)

So what is the name of the rare wood?


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

is that Toniwood??? I've heard of it but never seen an actual piece.


----------



## 1dweeb (Aug 15, 2010)

Polycarbonosis, they refer to it as PC for short :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 15, 2010)

That is absolutely awesome Toni . I told you it would be a great canvas for your art . You gotta do a flower pen on one of them now , it will be stunning . Let's see a rainbow of flowers !!!


----------



## Toni (Aug 15, 2010)

avbill said:


> So what is the name of the rare wood?



come on? Its Ponga, from the silver fern tree in New Zealand.  I think its very similar to it.. Well the dh thinks so.

Yes its "Toniwood" LOL

What do you think of the pen??? Yes/No??


----------



## Toni (Aug 15, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> That is absolutely awesome Toni . I told you it would be a great canvas for your art . You gotta do a flower pen on one of them now , it will be stunning . Let's see a rainbow of flowers !!!



Thanks Butch, I have one done just need to photograph it, my last loong clicker:frown::frown:, I had no idea I would like it!! Everyone is clicking it


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 15, 2010)

You picked the right kit for it.  Great looking pen.


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Very Very stunning.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 15, 2010)

Toni, are you pulling our legs? that's too perfectly design spaced too perfectly like a robot design. OK, if it's wood then can you put the info in the wood chart for the rest of us to learn about it then make sure you put a link to this pen and if you have a blank unturned can you take a pic. of it in the chart, please.
Now, for the pen. it's breath taking. It's too nice to even comment on it.


----------



## Toni (Aug 15, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Toni, are you pulling our legs? that's too perfectly design spaced too perfectly like a robot design. OK, if it's wood then can you put the info in the wood chart for the rest of us to learn about it then make sure you put a link to this pen and if you have a blank unturned can you take a pic. of it in the chart, please.
> Now, for the pen. it's breath taking. It's too nice to even comment on it.



Its Polymer Clay:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 15, 2010)

Bat girl now you've done it, Toniwood is a highly poisonious PC wood and infects only the hand so makeing a pen was the worse thing you could have done, the cure is to send the pen to Oklahoma:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: for disposal. It is beautiful but dangerous so please send it quickly....


----------



## robutacion (Aug 15, 2010)

Geez..., I could swear that was a piece from the "_Igniwthti Ignoramus_" sub-species also found in South Australia, and I believe in some other parts on this Country also...!:wink:

Cheers
George


----------



## bobjackson (Aug 15, 2010)

Toni- once again you amaze


----------



## Fred (Aug 15, 2010)

Yep, Ms. Toni has done it again!


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 15, 2010)

You just displayed my favorite of all the pens you have shone.  Not that the others weren't awesome, but this is the awesome-est in my opinion.  I mean I like the flowery ones and respect your talent, but I wouldn't carry one.  This I would definitely carry.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Aug 15, 2010)

Toni said:


> come on? Its Ponga, from the silver fern tree in New Zealand.  I think its very similar to it.. Well the dh thinks so.
> 
> _*Yes its "Toniwood" LOL*_
> 
> What do you think of the pen??? Yes/No??





see emboldened


----------



## ZanderPommo (Aug 15, 2010)

ooops didnt see the second page was responding to last post on first page. 
by the way beautiful pen Toni


----------



## David Keller (Aug 15, 2010)

I love it.  I love the spectrum of things that you are able to do with PC.  For my tastes, I love the abstract designs even more than the beautiful flowers that you make.


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, looks fabulous Toni!!!! As always, you amaze us!!


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 15, 2010)

I thought you only did flowers? Boy! Was I wrong. I've not seen anything you've done I didn't like. I like the long clicker. I also like the Tonimus Woodimus.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Aug 15, 2010)

I knew it was pc.lol


----------



## Toni (Aug 15, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Bat girl now you've done it, Toniwood is a highly poisonious PC wood and infects only the hand so makeing a pen was the worse thing you could have done, the cure is to send the pen to Oklahoma:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: for disposal. It is beautiful but dangerous so please send it quickly....


 
Batman you are tooo funny!!

I may need to turn this wood on some other kits just to see what it looks like, but first I will need to go find that rare tree and get some wood from it:biggrin:

Thank you EVERYONE who has looked, commented and teased I appreciate it!! You put a smile on my face in a very cold, wet winters day. 

I honestly did not even think that this design would go over well, faux wood..sorta..I do a lot of faux; opal, ivory, bone, wood, malachite,etc...


----------



## Toni (Aug 15, 2010)

its_virgil said:


> I thought you only did flowers? Boy! Was I wrong. I've not seen anything you've done I didn't like. I like the long clicker. I also like the Tonimus Woodimus.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


 
Don I am having a flashback from the movie, "Ferris Bullers Day Off" when he says you havent seen anything good today?

I have shown you Kalidiscopes, Basket Weave and Dragon Scales and now "Tonimus Woodimus", you never know what I can pull out of my hat If I get a good fever who knows what I can make..LOL


----------



## turbowagon (Aug 15, 2010)

That pen came out great!  Nice work!

- Joe


----------



## markgum (Aug 16, 2010)

some people have WAY to much time.. :biggrin:

Great looking pen, Toni.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Aug 16, 2010)

Outstanding!  That's wonderful.  I really like the way that turned out.  You continue to amaze.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 16, 2010)

That is really fantastic Toni.  It reminds me of Palm tree wood.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 16, 2010)

Beautiful spalted lines in this blank Toni looks awesome on this kit.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## Brittleheart (Aug 16, 2010)

That is a fabulous piece of work Toni, there is more potential for designing with PC than I thought.

The Long Click is a great kit for showing off unusual or attractive blanks.

Regards

Walter


----------



## Grizz (Aug 16, 2010)

Toni,  I didn't realize your were in New Zealand.   I just came across an old school buddy on facebook that lives their now with his wife.  I believe the town/city is Taupo.


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 16, 2010)

That is crazy, I almost took the bait for a minute there.  Awesome job, you need more loong clicks!


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Aug 16, 2010)

Whoah


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Aug 16, 2010)

Your just an amazing woman with such terrific talents!!!!!!  What more can I add to all that has been said??  Wonderful !


----------



## gawdelpus (Aug 16, 2010)

Just saw this post ,so damn good it ain't fair on us mere mortals , think I will roll out some dark brown polymer ,then sprinkle with dessicated coconut ,wrap around a blank  and say it come from "Lamington National Park" hehe, cheers ~ John :biggrin:


----------



## TurnaPen (Aug 16, 2010)

Boy, glad I read the other posts!I really thought it was a special NZ wood, and I would get it if I could! But it is just plain old Polymer Clay,  Maybe I can get some it!! Mummy I want PC I want PC Amos  , and by the way Toni-it is SPECIAL, this Aussie is green with envy! Amos


----------



## JasonM (Aug 16, 2010)

great looking pen, Toni!


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 16, 2010)

WOW again Toni I don't know to me my first thought was feathers. I guess no one else saw that. Never the less great looking pen I I like the long clicker it really shows off the media.

Again LOOKS GREAT

.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 16, 2010)

Toni, You got head full of hair and you don't have mercy on us old guys that are merely hanging on to the few strips of them. You got some of these guys thinking that the darn thing is PC and not that many that think it's the wood, very nice. but I love the pen and I can hold and click it 'til they send me to the loonies hospital. Now do the rest a favor and clarify in bold that it is a wood. Or is it? :biggrin::crying:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 16, 2010)

You're clicking on all cylinders!!

BTW - I took our collaboration to the DC pen show this weekend.  Everyone I showed it to loved your work, but we've come to expect that.


----------



## Tanner (Aug 16, 2010)

Great looking pen!!  You had me at first wondering if it was some kind of snakewood or something.  You should do a big shop pencil or panache.  That'll show off you your awesome craft!!


----------



## Toni (Aug 16, 2010)

Grizz said:


> Toni,  I didn't realize your were in New Zealand.   I just came across an old school buddy on facebook that lives their now with his wife.  I believe the town/city is Taupo.



Wow, thought everyone knew where I wasTaupo is in the North Island much nicer than the bottom of the south.

You Ozzies are so easy to fool!! You will believe almost anything a kiwi says, NOT!!


----------



## Toni (Aug 16, 2010)

BRobbins629 said:


> You're clicking on all cylinders!!
> 
> BTW - I took our collaboration to the DC pen show this weekend.  Everyone I showed it to loved your work, but we've come to expect that.



LOL Bruce!! You are lucky you went to the DC pen show, nice to hear the feedback on the pen!!!


----------



## Rfturner (Aug 16, 2010)

Toni that looks great I was looking at it and thinking I wonder what type of wood it was then I quickly realized that you made it so it must be PC. I was thinking that the wood was also too uniform great looking pen.


----------



## chigdon (Aug 16, 2010)

That is beautiful


----------



## jskeen (Aug 16, 2010)

Very Cool!  Some variation of Mokume Gane type punch and roll?  Whatever it is, it looks good on a pen.


----------



## Nellieteach (Aug 16, 2010)

Toni,
Very beautiful, like the colors...you definitely captured a "wood look"! Keep them coming, love looking at your creations.
Nadine Nelson


----------



## Toni (Aug 17, 2010)

Nellieteach said:


> Toni,
> Very beautiful, like the colors...you definitely captured a "wood look"! Keep them coming, love looking at your creations.


 

Thank You for the complement!!


----------



## mbroberg (Aug 17, 2010)

Very cool, as always.  I am amazed at what you are able to do with PC.  Is this design going to be available at Exotic Blanks when your next shipment arrives?  I may have to break out the credit card and give a PC pen a try.


----------



## Toni (Aug 17, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Is this design going to be available at Exotic Blanks when your next shipment arrives? I may have to break out the credit card and give a PC pen a try.


 
Thank you Mike for the complement.  Right now Exotics has tubes available, but I did not have the brain storm for this design prior to sending it out to ExoticBlanks, next time!!


----------



## mprans (Aug 17, 2010)

I've told Toni over the years that the pattern reminded me of "Ponga" (the politically and culturally correct reference), it was always "Punga" for me growing up.  Anyway, for those of you interested, you may want to check out the following links showing turned Ponga products:

http://www.nzgiftbarn.com/ponga.html

and

http://www.new-zealand-vacations-in-west-auckland.com/wood-craft-gifts.html#ponga

Enjoy,


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 17, 2010)

beautiful pen toni!!!!! you are something else with all your different creations... i am truly impressed by your talent!!


----------



## Toni (Aug 17, 2010)

mprans said:


> I've told Toni over the years that the pattern reminded me of "Ponga" (the politically and culturally correct reference), it was always "Punga" for me growing up. Anyway, for those of you interested, you may want to check out the following links showing turned Ponga products:


You are the Perfect Kiwi:tongue:


----------



## LouCee (Aug 17, 2010)

Beautiful job Toni, it looks great!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Aug 17, 2010)

WOW! Great looking pen.


----------

